# DBA jobs



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks ecureilx,

you were correct we can't apply to Employment Pass directly, thanks for your help,
also i want to know is there any job consultancy, i should apply to them before or after coming down to singapore ?, can you guide me from your experience what would be the best approach


----------

